# Getting poo number 2



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Well finally decided to go for a second poo.

She will be joining us in 9 days time and I must admit i'm getting a little anxious now.
I've read all the posts about getting a second dog but when it comes down to it I think everyones circumstances are different especially regarding their own dogs.
Merlin is still very timid around people and dogs and I thought getting another would help him with this problem. 
Also he's really close to us and not too good at being left alone for any amount of time so a companion would help with this. ( hopefully )

I'm starting to worry now about the things that could go wrong - Merlin not excepting her - not sharing his toys - being jealous - etc., - are we doing the right thing I'm still not 100% sure, but seeing other dogs playing together is so lovely and comforting so maybe it will be ok. 

Anyway apart from being a worrier we are looking forward to picking her up and bringing her into our family.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Dont panick if they dog get on strate away. thats will come in time. his nose will probably be out of joint for a bit, but he will learn that the new puppy can be fun.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh how exciting :jumping::jumping::jumping:

You'll need to tell us all about her  

And have you a name chosen?? 

I'm sure Merlin will come to love his baby sister and they will have years of fun together 

xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Yay! Another puppy - all the worries and anxieties are perfectly normal... and there will be days when you think 'what have Idone?' but it will all work out in time. 
My two are very happy together - although Inzi sulked for about a month after Kiki's arrival!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Try not to be too anxious....of course they are legitimate concerns but in my experience CP' tend to love each other....my two certainly do and getting number two was the best thing I ever did!!
It is my biggest joy watching them play together and it has certainly helped with Betty being left....she is now also not my constant shadow which is nice.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Last minute nerves I think are normal, you question if you're doing the right thing. I'm sure all will go well, Merlin will show his sister the way and she'll be a great companion x


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

How lovely  looking forward to updates of your new little one and seeing some pictures


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

I must admit have not heard anyone regret getting a second poo quite the opposite really and the fact that they are very loving towards each other. 
I can't wait to see what Merlin will do when we get her home - will just have to keep a very close eye on them in the beginning but I'm sure things will be ok


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

i agree with Colin and Kendal ,we got our 2nd last year she is 8months old now and Ollie is 3 in may ,i had lots of concerns and doubts and posted several times on here with questions ,ILMC is so helpfull ,Iam so happy we have 2 poos it has helped Ollie with his separation anxiety ,they work it out with there toys and will find there own pecking order ,Ollie does look at us sometimes as if to say; What have you done getting me a sister.but then you see them running and playing and then all cuddled up together and that is the best feeling to be sat on your settee with a poo either side 
Enjoy and relax Lynda xxx


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

lilaclynda said:


> i agree with Colin and Kendal ,we got our 2nd last year she is 8months old now and Ollie is 3 in may ,i had lots of concerns and doubts and posted several times on here with questions ,ILMC is so helpfull ,Iam so happy we have 2 poos it has helped Ollie with his separation anxiety ,they work it out with there toys and will find there own pecking order ,Ollie does look at us sometimes as if to say; What have you done getting me a sister.but then you see them running and playing and then all cuddled up together and that is the best feeling to be sat on your settee with a poo either side
> Enjoy and relax Lynda xxx


Thank you for your reassuring words. I know I worry too much but Merlin is so lovely - well 90% of the time and we wouldn't swap him for the world. Just don't want him to feel left out as a new puppy will take up a lot of time.
I will try and see the positives though like you said them playing together will be a big bonus and two poos to cuddle will be great !!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Sounds like you are in for such a fun time. Hard work too, no doubt but what the heck life is to worry. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Cat 53 said:


> Sounds like you are in for such a fun time. Hard work too, no doubt but what the heck life is to worry. Enjoy the ride.


If I'm not mistaken my new pup is a half sibling to your Max. 
From the same breeder her dad is noodles.


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

i notice you are from Nottinghamshire are you far from Long Eaton ?Maybe we could meet up for a poo walk when you have settles and are able to go out x


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

lilaclynda said:


> i notice you are from Nottinghamshire are you far from Long Eaton ?Maybe we could meet up for a poo walk when you have settles and are able to go out x


I live in Sutton-in-Ashfield which is just off junction 28 of the M1. So not too far away. There is a few now from around Nottinghamshire so maybe we could all arrange something for when the weather is a bit warmer.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

:congrats: what exciting news! 

As others have said don't worry if they don't get on at first. Obi wouldn't enter the same room as Roo for the first few days and would run away from her at every opportunity! It took about 5 days for him to get used to her. Now they are best friends and play, chase together endlessly. They do everything together . 

Getting through the young needy puppy stage and housetraining is a bit of a shock to the system again as you forget how easy it is with your older dog  You will love it I'm sure. Post lots of pics please! aaaw I'm feeling a little puppy broody myself!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

We have always let Dexter believe he is top dog. He gets his food first and in fact gets everything first like treats, lead off first, in the house first etc. I saw this on the Dog whisperer in order to stop number one being jealous of number two. I was also warned by owners who had dogs who were jealous of each other to do this. Whether this is the reason that Dexter has adored Bonnie from day one and never shown any jealousy I will never know! It has not bothered Bonnie in the slightest as she is happy to follow him and see him as the leader and she is in fact very good at sticking up for herself.


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

Minnie said:


> I live in Sutton-in-Ashfield which is just off junction 28 of the M1. So not too far away. There is a few now from around Nottinghamshire so maybe we could all arrange something for when the weather is a bit warmer.


I can't believe you live so near to me, I live in huthwaite. It would be good to meet up when it's better weather. Congratulations for your new arrival,it will be lovely x


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Some dogs seem to bond straightaway, or fairly quickly, others take a lot longer. Jenna was quite frightened of our puppy Meadow, and definitely had no intentions of being a surrogate mum. 

We had a fairly hard time with them both for the first few couple of months, because of our own ignorance about how to maintain Jenna's status in the hierarchy. We didn't know enough to help her learn that she didn't have to establish herself through rough, dominant play, or inappropriate resource guarding.

The advice on the forum was immensely helpful, and this, plus reading books on dog communication gave us ways forward. 

Now, 4 months on they are good friends, they play together and love their walks, chill companionably, never argue over food, and we can leave them in the same room without worrying that someone will get hurt! 

Despite the early difficulties I would say having a second 'poo is definitely the best thing we have done. J and M have very different personalities, and have brought out positive things in each other which we could not have done. They are delightful, and I believe their friendly relationship will continue to grow.


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> :congrats: what exciting news!
> 
> As others have said don't worry if they don't get on at first. Obi wouldn't enter the same room as Roo for the first few days and would run away from her at every opportunity! It took about 5 days for him to get used to her. Now they are best friends and play, chase together endlessly. They do everything together .
> 
> Getting through the young needy puppy stage and housetraining is a bit of a shock to the system again as you forget how easy it is with your older dog  You will love it I'm sure. Post lots of pics please! aaaw I'm feeling a little puppy broody myself!


Thank you for the reassurance. I will try not to worry if they don't get on at first just be patient and give them time to get to know one another. As for the toilet training Merlin has been brilliant from day one no mishaps in the house whatsoever so I'm prepared for her to be more challenging.


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

eddie1 said:


> I can't believe you live so near to me, I live in huthwaite. It would be good to meet up when it's better weather. Congratulations for your new arrival,it will be lovely x


That would be great. Me and my hubby often walk Merlin along the road into Huthwaite and cut through back to our house so not too far away from yours.


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

tessybear said:


> We have always let Dexter believe he is top dog. He gets his food first and in fact gets everything first like treats, lead off first, in the house first etc. I saw this on the Dog whisperer in order to stop number one being jealous of number two. I was also warned by owners who had dogs who were jealous of each other to do this. Whether this is the reason that Dexter has adored Bonnie from day one and never shown any jealousy I will never know! It has not bothered Bonnie in the slightest as she is happy to follow him and see him as the leader and she is in fact very good at sticking up for herself.


Will deffinately try this technique and see how we get on as I don't want Merlin to feel like he is being left out and to let him know he is still very important to us.


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Von said:


> Some dogs seem to bond straightaway, or fairly quickly, others take a lot longer. Jenna was quite frightened of our puppy Meadow, and definitely had no intentions of being a surrogate mum.
> 
> We had a fairly hard time with them both for the first few couple of months, because of our own ignorance about how to maintain Jenna's status in the hierarchy. We didn't know enough to help her learn that she didn't have to establish herself through rough, dominant play, or inappropriate resource guarding.
> 
> ...


Very useful advice. At least if they don't get on at first ill know to give it time and be patient with both of them. 
The resource guarding is a problem with Merlin and we don't seem to be able to conquer it even though we have tried all suggestions and advice we have been given, so this is my one major worry. Because he snaps and growls at us if we try to take something off of him that he shouldn't have I'm wondering if hell do the same to her.


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Sorry forgot to say that she s a choccie little girl. She was the smallest of a litter of 9 and we chose her because she was the smallest !!
We have been through about 200 names because I wanted something different but not too silly when we are calling her when out walking. 
So we are about 90% sure she is going to be called Bess. I know it's fairly common as a dogs name but it just seems to suit her.
We are getting her from a local breeder and know she has a few half siblings on the forum.


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

Minnie said:


> That would be great. Me and my hubby often walk Merlin along the road into Huthwaite and cut through back to our house so not too far away from yours.


I go on brierly park a lot walking with my daughter and her cocker spaniel x


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

eddie1 said:


> I go on brierly park a lot walking with my daughter and her cocker spaniel x


That is where we intend going when the weather gets better only about 10-15 walk to get there from my house so you never know we could bump into each other.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 28, 2013)

So exciting for you getting a new addition. We got Dolly (she was the smallest too) 6 weeks ago and our other cockapoo, Bentley is 7. At first he did ignore her and looked at us as if to say, "what is this annoying little thing doing in my house". It only took about a week for him toy get used to her. There's a very noisy playfight going on as I type this . I would agree with the others, since we got her Bentley has always been top dog and he has his time alone, at night and if I go out, when Dolly is in her crate. Looking forward to seeing photos when you can


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

I hope so,it would be lovely for them to play together. Are you going to the big poo meet in June x


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

eddie1 said:


> I hope so,it would be lovely for them to play together. Are you going to the big poo meet in June x


Not too sure yet just depends on what we're doing. June sounds such a way off can't wait till we get some better weather.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am excited for you and I am eager to read about your progress. We are planning on getting number two next summer.


----------



## Soosee (Mar 1, 2012)

I got poo number two seven weeks ago. Lola my first poo is now 14 months and they got on from day one. It was the best thing we did as we don't watch telly anymore as we are permanently entertained watching them play. It was really easy training her as she just copied Lola and they now do everything together I have no guilt issues about leaving them as they have each other foor company and any toy issues are sorted out between them. Just look forward and enjoy.


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Soosee said:


> I got poo number two seven weeks ago. Lola my first poo is now 14 months and they got on from day one. It was the best thing we did as we don't watch telly anymore as we are permanently entertained watching them play. It was really easy training her as she just copied Lola and they now do everything together I have no guilt issues about leaving them as they have each other foor company and any toy issues are sorted out between them. Just look forward and enjoy.


Lovely to hear this.
One of the main reasons for us getting another poo was to ave a playmate for Merlin and to keep him company. 
I don't leave him for long on his own ( 2-2and a half hours ) at the most and maybe only a couple of times a week. But I find even in the house when I just nip upstairs he cries and to be honest I get cranky with him because it's only a matter of minutes that I'm gone. 
So hopefully he won't be like this for much longer and they'll keep each ther company.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I am sure Merlin will love his new playmate. He will never be alone again and he will always have a companion when you are out , when you have to leave him in kennels or when you go away.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh this is fabulous!!! I went throught the same anxiety issues as Sami is such a passive, sweet boy and I didnt want to make a mistake!! BUT . . he was left alone 4 hrs during the week and I really wanted him to have a playmate! Carley is exactly his opposite! She is massively bossy and even tho she was a very tiny puppy, she has always held her own!! She thinks nothing of nipping a bone or toy from him. He has only called her off twice in the past 3 months . . and she backed off and just laid beside him, will roll on her back and act very submissive and sweet . . pawing at his face and licking him!! Its all a great act as she will just wait for him to look away for a moment and nip whatever whe wants and run like a bat from hell!!! They love each other and play all evening, run in the yard and he is quite sorry for himself when she goes to the groomers!! And vice versa. The only down side for me as Clare mentioned was the house training . . she was very stubborn and it took about 2 months for her to catch on!! The funniest part of her training was when she would drop a poo in the house . . Sami was HORRIFIED!! He would come and sit in front of me and whine . . I would say "What is it buddy?" and he would dash off for me to follow so he could taddle on his little nasty sister!! He would look at the poop . . and then back at me as if to say "Look what she did mum . . can we get rid of her now??" Soooo funny!!! Please keep us updated . . will be watching for pictures and news!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Nanci said:


> The funniest part of her training was when she would drop a poo in the house . . Sami was HORRIFIED!! He would come and sit in front of me and whine . . I would say "What is it buddy?" and he would dash off for me to follow so he could taddle on his little nasty sister!! He would look at the poop . . and then back at me as if to say "Look what she did mum . . can we get rid of her now??!


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

I just LOVE this account , I've read it before and it still makes me laugh so much .... 

You're such a great story teller Nanci 

xxx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh Mairi . . you are soo kind . .thank you! My sister is the gifted one, she has written many colums for newspapers and is so animated and funny! My Neice (her daughter) also writes for a magazine as her husband is a long haul trucker and she rides with him and writes about their excapades and encounters on a humerous level. Her articles always have me in stitches!! Its written from a womans perspective in a MANS world!! She actually quit her nursing job (arent you a nurse also? as I am too) and is making really good $ with her writing. My father was also a writer, but on an intellectual level . . I prefer to have a good laugh!!! But thank you very much . . I have never heard that of me!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ahhh... See its definitely in the genes  

Yes yours has definitely got the comedy edge to it.

Im sure Your nieces articles woukd make great reading... Yes I'm a Nurse too and often wonder what else I could do ... Im Not very good at anything else!!  

xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Just have to say to all you nurse people that you do the best job in the world and I think that you are a wonderful, talented and gifted lot. My experiences when I was ill in hospital last year and with my mother and her problems, have just repeatedly shown me how fantastic nurses are - caring professionally, but somehow making it feel personal. 
Thanks so much for all that you do...

Oh - and on a lighter note - Nanci I always read your posts with enjoyment and look out for them.... you have a gift with words!
And Mari, I might be wrong but I expect you could have an additional career in dog party organizing - I'm waiting with eager anticipation to hear how Molly is going to be celebrating her birthday!


----------

